# Black car rates are off by $2 on surge.



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone ever notice this? You wouldn't unless you have an X and a Black car account.....

Oh BTW what are we rename the black car service to I wonder?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Anyone ever notice this? You wouldn't unless you have an X and a Black car account.....
> 
> Oh BTW what are we rename the black car service to I wonder?


As far as I know ( and I do follow most things RS related) Surge on different levels are not codependent. I often have surge on XL when there is no surge on X and vice versa. Also I see $15 surge on X and $3 on XL as well.


----------

